# Uconventional Stick Training



## Phil Elmore (Jul 12, 2004)

*Unconventional Stick Training*


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice article Phil...

It's fun to do "unconventional" stuff with your drills...and there are good applications there as well.

For me and my students, everything MUST go "live" eventually. All stick drills, sinawalis, hand drills, etc., lead to sparring or semi-sparring, and self defense application against a restisting unpredictable partner. You can't do this in a "competitive environment," otherwise you'll have to institute rules to prevent missing teeth and eyeballs. However, in an environment of "partnership," you can drill, get creative, go "live," and practice all the nasty appplications you'd do if it were "real." This keeps it both "new" and "unconventional" everytime.

Thanks again, Phil. Keep up the good work!

 :asian:


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Interesting article Phil. Many of those drills emphasize basic ideas of environmental changes and disadvantage positions. Other ideas you may want to incorporate: (sparring or drilling can be substituted in the following)

Sparring/Drilling up and downhill (or stairs) positions
Sparring/drilling in the mud/water
Withering conditioning drills then sparring/drilling
Low light sparring/drilling
Multiple obstacle avoidence sparring/drilling
Back to back partner drill/sparring vs multiple opponents
Line drill - one defender must move through the line of attackers

Just a few things to add to the mix, there are many, many more!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## loki09789 (Jul 13, 2004)

Take away the sticks and you could use this as a powerful tool to let students 'discover' the link between the pattern/concept movmenets and FMA grappling.  Force students to use a right hand and a left foot to form the patterns and they will hate you immensely, but at least it is damn entertaining watching the frustrated learning curve.


----------

